# INP - IncentiaPay Limited



## System (31 August 2014)

BPS Technology specialises in driving customers to merchants through its trading and payments platforms. BPS operates the world's largest trade exchange Bartercard and provides on-demand cloud based, Software as a Service “SaaS” payment systems for both the alternative digital and cash economies through the Tess and Bucqi platforms. These cloud based payment systems are accessed online, by mobile, desktop and any other device, 24 hours a day, 365 days a year.

It is anticipated that BPS Technology Limited (BPS) will list on the ASX on Thursday, September 4, 2014.

http://www.bpstechnology.com


----------



## System (13 April 2018)

On April 13th, 2018, BPS Technology Limited (BPS) changed its name and ASX code to IncentiaPay Limited (INP).


----------



## greggles (31 August 2018)

IncentiaPay has been beaten down mercilessly by the market today following the release of its FY18 financial results. Here's the reason for the carnage:







Revenue from continuing operations was stable, but every other metric apart from NTA was disastrous. Revenue from Bartercard was down from $39.22 million to $29.38 million. I didn't even realise Bartercard was still around. The company divested its interests in Bartercard US Inc on 31 May 2018, and negotiated an exit of the Bartercard UK operations.

The INP share price is down 21.74% to 18c today and is currently at all-time lows. Things are looking grim.


----------



## frugal.rock (4 October 2019)

Gday Al,
Can anyone following INP give me their opinion on Incentiapay currently? 

It came up on my 'system' today, and I don't trust myself... !
Cheers


----------



## frugal.rock (6 July 2020)

Guess who sold out on the bottom of the highlighted bar...
It didn't move or trade until I jumped, then the carnival lights turned on... grrr.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (6 July 2020)

INP is involved in driving customers to merchants through its trading and payments platforms. INP operates Bartercard trade exchange and provides on-demand cloud based software for both the alternative digital and cash economies through the Tess and Bucqi platforms. IncentiaPay has rebranded to reflect its focus on rewards, incentives and digital payment solutions linking SMEs and customers instead of purely a technology business.

Buzz words a plenty.

(Nah)


----------



## frugal.rock (6 July 2020)

Yeah, nah. 
I agree @Dona Ferentes 

It's got some long teeth though.
Not sure about Latitude side of things which I believe is listing soon?
Was a pure TA play... didn't like it from the FA view, too many unknowns.
Can they reinvent themselves to the modern market?
Dunno.


----------

